# Help me buy a graphics card and a motherboard !



## Anandparker (Jun 8, 2011)

I want to buy a new graphics card (budget is upto 11k)
AMD or Nvidia ! Which is a better option according to my budget?
And also please guide me to buy a motherboard(LGA 775 core 2 quad compatible) available in the market now.
And my budget for the motherboard is 5k


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2011)

what psu your system have? a fast card usually needs more power & so a good psu. 

so tell us more about the psu. then we can recommend a gpu. provided you have a quality psu, you can go for HD6850 based card.


----------



## Anandparker (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a cooler master 600W psu


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 8, 2011)

^^ most likely extreme series = useless.
Go for corsair vx450 @ 3.5k as a new PSU and gp for one of the following:
HD 6850 @ 9.5k
HD 5770 @ 7k

Both of them are AMD cards as the card from nVIDIA at this price point, gtx550 performs very closely to HD 5770 and costs 1.5k more @ 8.5k .


----------



## Anandparker (Jun 8, 2011)

So can I can play games like modern warfare:2 and crysis series at playable frame rates with these HD 6850 and HD 5770?
Btw previously I had an MSI 9800 GTX plus gaming series card and I can play modern warfare:2 and most games at decent frame rates at full hd resolution


----------



## Cilus (Jun 8, 2011)

YA, you can play all the games with playable FPS with HD 5770 upto 1920X1080 (Full HD) resolution. For some of the very demanding games like Crysis and Metro 2033, you have to use mid setting for HD 5770. But HD 6850 is more than twice powerful than a 9800GT and it can play all the current games with high setting and best value for money card within 10K. COD series games are not at all high demanding and even your HD 5770 will give you more than 45 FPS with the highest setting like 8X AA and 16X AF. What resolution you are using?

And one thing, since you have asked for a LGA 775 based motherboard, let us know what processor you are using currently and what are the components you are already having like DDR2 or DDR3 ram

Also regarding PSU, you can get a FSP SAGA II 500W PSU @ 2K. It can handle HD 5770 or HD 6850.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 8, 2011)

where do you get 6850 for 9.5k?


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 8, 2011)

I thought the MSI version was available for 9.5k at smcinternational but it seems to have been taken down.

@Cilus
Are you sure FSP can handle HD 6850? It should be able to handle 5770 but I think that Corsair VX450 is the minimum to go for HD 6850.


----------



## Anandparker (Jun 8, 2011)

I am using resolution 1920X1080p and also kingston 4gb ddr2 800mhz ram and cooler master 600W for the PSU and Core2quad Q6600 cpu


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 8, 2011)

For 11K get Corsair Vx 450W @ 3.5K
Sapphire HD 6790 @ Approx 8K

___


***HD 6850 will overshot ur budget


----------



## Anandparker (Jun 8, 2011)

So can't I use my old cooler master 600W PSU for radeon 6850, will there be a problem?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2011)

well if it was able to handle a 9800GTX, it maybe able to take the load of the new GPU but do remember, if it burns, most likely some other parts too may get burnt. so if budget allows, change it. sell the old PSU & get something safe. 

go with soumo's suggestion.


----------



## Anandparker (Jun 9, 2011)

OK so I had a question, this MSI geforce 9800GTX of mine is not working now, my PC hangs after a few minutes sometimes for 30  mins and sometimes less than that and even no display comes up sometimes, and when I check the GPU after shutting down the PC, it becomes really very hot so is this the problem of the PSU or both the PSU and the GPU?
Please suggest

And also If I bought this Corsair VX 450W, then Can it handle even Radeon HD 6870 properly without any problem?


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2011)

Corsair VX450 is better than Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 600w. yes, it will handle HD 6870 but you will require Molex to 6-pin converter.


----------



## Anandparker (Jun 9, 2011)

What is this Molex to 6-pin converter? And where can I get it tell me the price?


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2011)

Anandparker said:


> What is this Molex to 6-pin converter?


HD 6770 and HD 6850 require one 6-pin PCIe connector whereas HD 6790, HD 6870 and above require two. VX450 has only one 6-pin PCIe. If you get HD 6870, you will also need Molex to 6-pin converter.

Pic:


Spoiler



*www.atxpowersupplies.com/images/Molex-to-PCI-Express-Adapter-350x350.gif



Price is nominal.


----------



## Anandparker (Jun 9, 2011)

So this molex, how much is it? And by the way won't there be any problem in using the Corsair VX450W for AMD Radeon HD 6870


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 9, 2011)

where do yo get the 6790 for 8k???? Guys please post links if it is available online...else at least tell its 8k locally..


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2011)

Anandparker said:


> So this molex, how much is it? And by the way won't there be any problem in using the Corsair VX450W for AMD Radeon HD 6870



graphics card that require external power ships with these converters. molex connector is there in the PSU. 

VX450W can power HD6950 also.


----------



## Anandparker (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanx so I found Zotac Nvidia GeForce GTX 550 Ti Amp! Edition ZT-50402-10L 1GB GDDR5 Graphics Card for Rs.10519/- on techshop.in
So according to performance is this card better than the Sapphire Radeon HD6870 card?


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 9, 2011)

Anandparker said:


> Thanx so I found Zotac Nvidia GeForce GTX 550 Ti Amp! Edition ZT-50402-10L 1GB GDDR5 Graphics Card for Rs.10519/- on techshop.in
> So according to performance is this card better than the Sapphire Radeon HD6870 card?



The price is horrendously high...It would be better to overlook the techshop.in...they have inflated prices...

Might look at 
SMC international

Delta - The Best in IT in INDIA

Primeabgb


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2011)

GT550Ti is no match for 6870. but 6870 cost quite a bit more. anyway GT550ti is a good card at a bad pricing, everywhere.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 9, 2011)

gtx 460 768 mb is much better than 550 ti.


----------

